# Any good games this year???



## qfunk (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi!

I used to be a subscriber of Digit, quite some time ago, and I still buy the magazine occasionally .... The magazine used to have a lot of game demo's and was great for me, cause I like games... But recently I've not bought any magazine .... and really need to know if there are any good games out this year??

I tried Brink and Crysis 2.... both not so good games, and Brink doesn't even support xbox controller even though it's a games for windows... 

I've been playing Splinter Cell Conviction, Fifa 11, and Assassin's Creed (2 and brotherhood) ... I really liked all of these games, and was looking for similar games..... Cause they all support the xbox controller very well for pc!

Please can anyone suggest any good games released this year or 2010?? Any good sports games or roleplaying game like assassins creed?? Or some good shooting game like splinter cell??


Thanks.
-


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 1, 2011)

Assassin's Creed: Revelations.
Mass Effect 3.
Battlefield 3.
Batman: Arkham City.
CoD: Modern Fagfare 3.
And some new IPs.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 1, 2011)

This year I would suggest the games suggested above and adding to that list
1. The witcher 2
2. Elder scrolls 5 skyrim
3. Dragon Age 2


----------



## EL!TE (Jun 1, 2011)

Eagerly waiting for Call of Duty : Modern Warfare 3  . Coz i played all call of duty games xcept Black Ops.


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2011)

Bullet Strom
NFS Shift Unleashed
Crysis 2
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
Fallout New Vegas ( though it was released on last year )


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jun 2, 2011)

Battlefield 3 is my pick for this year, visuals are so awesome. Just check the Fault-Line gameplay on youtube , it's 12 minutes long and ends with an earthquake that realistically topples a building , all using the game's engine!!!!


----------



## TheMost (Jun 2, 2011)

Bulletstorm
ANGRY BIRDS


----------



## Sarath (Jun 2, 2011)

What about L A Noire, Portal 2


----------



## TheMost (Jun 2, 2011)

Sarath said:


> What about L A Noire, Portal 2



I am a crackpot and after 15mins  of Intro I never knew how to play PORTAL 2 ..

I just ran Shooting and Shooting ! 



I KNOW THAT IT's A GREAT GAME


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

Best Game of the Year..te tana ta tananaaaa...."Portal 2".


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 20, 2011)

Prototype2
Fear3
Maxpayne3

Game of the Year Homefront/Crysis2


----------



## gameranand (Jun 20, 2011)

Dirt 3
Alice the Madness Returns (If you like hack n slash)



			
				mithun_mrg said:
			
		

> Game of the Year Homefront/Crysis2


Seriously??? I hardly think so. Well I won't comment which one gonna be but BF3 coming in Witcher 2 such a gem I say no chance for Crysis 2 or Homefront.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2011)

The 1st half of the year has been rather disappointing, according to me.

Lets hope F3AR 3 is a good start, releases tomorrow!


----------



## mrintech (Jun 20, 2011)

Portal 2


----------



## gameranand (Jun 20, 2011)

comp@ddict said:
			
		

> The 1st half of the year has been rather disappointing, according to me.


What??? Didn't saw Witcher 2, Dirt 3, Bulletstorm, Portal 2, Dead Space 2 ???


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> What??? Didn't saw Witcher 2, Dirt 3, Bulletstorm, Portal 2, Dead Space 2 ???



i understand, remove bulletstorm and dirt 3 btw

but compare that to the number of games on the hot list, was about 10, and 3 games stood out to me

Crysis 2, Witcher 2 and Dead Space 2.

Bulletstorm's profanity was irritating.

Dirt 3, well, Dirt simply isn't my genre


----------



## Alok (Jun 21, 2011)

Waiting for resident evil 6 cause gamespot says it will release till winters.

Till then Mass Effect 3, Witcher 2 , Battlefield 3.

For race Dirt 3


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 21, 2011)

looking forward to trine 2


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2011)

Playing Duke Nukem Forever and it feels and looks good and the words Duke uses to taunt those aliens is just a great fun to hear


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2011)

comp@ddict said:
			
		

> i understand, remove bulletstorm and dirt 3 btw
> 
> but compare that to the number of games on the hot list, was about 10, and 3 games stood out to me
> 
> ...


Well if you talking about Hot game list then its kind of usual that many games which are typed too much don't live upto expectations. And well its for your personal taste you know but if we would be completely neutral then about 5 to 6 games stood out and thats pretty good number you know. Even DA2 & Crysis 2 were praised well not by PC gamers but by console gamers. Also we forgot about Assassin's Creed Brotherhood completely. So I would say that this half was pretty satisfying for me.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hope Modern Warfare 3 is released in India.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 21, 2011)

do you really think Max Payne 3 will show up this year?
I already gave up....esp. after taking a peek at that "bald" Max Payne


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> do you really think Max Payne 3 will show up this year?
> I already gave up....esp. after taking a peek at that "bald" Max Payne


Nah it will be released next year. That too is in question. This game is releasing for like 3 years and still not released.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2011)

They need to either stfu until the game's done or stop delaying the game.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2011)

SyGeek said:
			
		

> stfu


What does this mean ??


----------



## noob (Jun 21, 2011)

gameranand said:


> What does this mean ??



it means: Shut The F.U.C.K Up


----------



## max_007 (Jun 21, 2011)

portal 2 ...what a game :adore: :adore:


----------



## gameranand (Jun 21, 2011)

talktoanil said:
			
		

> it means: Shut The F.U.C.K Up


LOL....


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well if you talking about Hot game list then its kind of usual that many games which are typed too much don't live upto expectations. And well its for your personal taste you know but if we would be completely neutral then about 5 to 6 games stood out and thats pretty good number you know. Even DA2 & Crysis 2 were praised well not by PC gamers but by console gamers. Also we forgot about Assassin's Creed Brotherhood completely. So I would say that this half was pretty satisfying for me.



I'm a real tough nut, it takes a lot to impress me.

Crysis 2 - Broken up multiplayer

DA2 - I still don't know WHAT they DID to this game, it was fine in DA:O

AC:B - Miked out brand, MILKED!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2011)

it happens usually
the first game is a hit and the sequels are nothing but a pain to play

i uninstalled my DA2


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> i uninstalled my DA2


Completed it or not???


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2011)

Have any of you played Alice Madness Returns - played it a little but did not liked it much.

Another good racing game ( as I heard about this ) of this year is : Cars 2: The Video Game - though I have not played it yet so can't comment more on it.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 23, 2011)

I have played Alice. And I liked that very much. I mean the platforming and strange weapons are awesome so are the creepy enemies.


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 23, 2011)

Witcher 2, Dirt 3, Bulletstorm are good games............ 
Alice is a good game..... specially liked the weapons.......


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ will try it once more.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ Its just that if you like platforming and Hack n Slash then you'll like the game or you won't. Its about personal taste.  Environments of this game are real good so are the bosses which are in them.


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ I like  platforming and Hack n Slash games as long as there's some nice action and a affricative or OK story


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

Well then you should like that game. It has real nice weapons and different tactics for different foes ans all that.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Completed it or not???



no
was boring as compared to DA:O


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ DA:O was still a bit better


----------



## max_007 (Jun 24, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^ DA:O was still a bit better


DA  which game u guys talking abt??


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2011)

Dragon Age : Origins


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

comp@ddict said:
			
		

> DA:O was still a bit better


A bit?? That was a hell of a game. One of he best RPGs I have ever played. 


			
				max_007 said:
			
		

> DA  which game u guys talking abt??


Dragon Age Series. There are two games Dragon Age Origins and the newer one is Dragon Age 2.


----------

